# Growing pains



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

We have been on a growth pattern that seems to be increasing. New office and new to me equipment


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

wyrickmech said:


> We have been on a growth pattern that seems to be increasing. New office and new to me equipment




NICE STUFF, I know if it was my stuff I just bought, that would be a 100% positive sure sign that the bottom is about to fall out on the economy again......


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

Well if you buy one machine you really need the other, with a skid and mini you can tackle lots of projects. Now you just need a truck and trailer to pull it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

plumberkc said:


> Well if you buy one machine you really need the other, with a skid and mini you can tackle lots of projects. Now you just need a truck and trailer to pull it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


....and some underground work to pay for your investment.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Lol work isn't the problem truck and trailer ,well kinda a problem if i want to haul both at the same time. I have two 3/4 ton Dodges with 5.9 and a 6.7 Cummins motors power isn't the problem but combined weight is. Ill work on that next.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Plumbus said:


> ....and some underground work to pay for your investment.


At the moment i have around 70000 in sight utility work on the books. Last year between rent and hiring operators i had around 60000 going out. The equipment cost me 63000 so i think it was money well spent. I have had the equipment less than 24 hours and people have already started calling. Lol


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

wyrickmech said:


> At the moment i have around 70000 in sight utility work on the books. Last year between rent and hiring operators i had around 60000 going out. The equipment cost me 63000 so i think it was money well spent. I have had the equipment less than 24 hours and people have already started calling. Lol




You will have to tell me your secret. Last year I invested 65k on a mini & skid, then another 40k on the camera, truck, and trailer. Problem is I haven't been lining up the work I had hoped. 

I've been getting referrals from drain cleaning companies and other plumbers that are doing real estate sewer inspections. The jobs have all been a headache every step and I'm doing a lot of bids, some of which have been free. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

wyrickmech said:


> Lol work isn't the problem truck and trailer ,well kinda a problem if i want to haul both at the same time. I have two 3/4 ton Dodges with 5.9 and a 6.7 Cummins motors power isn't the problem but combined weight is. Ill work on that next.




Even to haul one you may need a DRW truck. Your Maximum weight is the machine weight plus trailer weight minus tongue weight.









I made the mistake of buying the wrong trailer, it was too high off the ground so I bought a lowboy.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Im looking at a 25000 pound goose neck with a power tail. Gross weight will be under 20000 plus the truck and trailer


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

plumberkc said:


> You will have to tell me your secret. Last year I invested 65k on a mini & skid, then another 40k on the camera, truck, and trailer. Problem is I haven't been lining up the work I had hoped.
> 
> I've been getting referrals from drain cleaning companies and other plumbers that are doing real estate sewer inspections. The jobs have all been a headache every step and I'm doing a lot of bids, some of which have been free.
> 
> ...


Have you looked into utility work that Comes out for bid in your area? There is a lot of work in KC. I have found that specializing in healthcare seems to work well for me. Between hospitals and clinics there is always something to do.


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

wyrickmech said:


> Im looking at a 25000 pound goose neck with a power tail. Gross weight will be under 20000 plus the truck and trailer




Must be looking at a PJ trailer, they look nice. I would love to see how they look loaded up and get your feedback on pulling them both around me town. My 20' gooseneck has already hopped a few curbs. They have both advantages and disadvantages compared to a bumper pull. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

wyrickmech said:


> Have you looked into utility work that Comes out for bid in your area? There is a lot of work in KC. I have found that specializing in healthcare seems to work well for me. Between hospitals and clinics there is always something to do.




Are you guys doing the plumbing too or just utilities? Around here most of the sewers are too deep for a mini so you need a backhoe. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

plumberkc said:


> Are you guys doing the plumbing too or just utilities? Around here most of the sewers are too deep for a mini so you need a backhoe.
> 
> How would you recommend finding work? I gave out or town GC's begging me to bid their plumbing jobs but have always asked them to remove me from their email lists.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

plumberkc said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It depends on the job. Sight utility's are easy but combination jobs are nice. The other way is just slab work five feet out of building line.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

plumberkc said:


> You will have to tell me your secret. Last year I invested 65k on a mini & skid, then another 40k on the camera, truck, and trailer. Problem is I haven't been lining up the work I had hoped.
> 
> I've been getting referrals from drain cleaning companies and other plumbers that are doing real estate sewer inspections. The jobs have all been a headache every step and I'm doing a lot of bids, some of which have been free.
> 
> ...


I thought you only did water heaters?

Sent from my SM-N930V using Tapatalk


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Looks like you're doing it right wyrick, be proud!

Sent from my SM-N930V using Tapatalk


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Some things take time to take off. Mini and sewer camera is a good combination. The best and most proven method of keeping busy is being honest with the costumer. Even if it costs you work. It will come back ten fold. We have costumers that are on a waiting list just because they wont use anybody else because they trust us. That is what I am proud of.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

plumberkc said:


> You will have to tell me your secret. Last year I invested 65k on a mini & skid, then another 40k on the camera, truck, and trailer. Problem is I haven't been lining up the work I had hoped.
> 
> I've been getting referrals from drain cleaning companies and other plumbers that are doing real estate sewer inspections. The jobs have all been a headache every step and I'm doing a lot of bids, some of which have been free.
> 
> ...




that sewer work is a REAL tough gig ....
and its more cut throat than new construction plumbing or commercial work...... by far... 

around here guys have come and gone attempting to undercut each other on all these mandatory sewer hook ups all around town. They are literally installing a sewer line to the street and killing the septic for $1500.. I think they lose their ass on every one that takes more than a day :blink: 

I just had a guy I know go belly up doing sewer work and he had at least 50 people who had contracted with him and all of them had laid down the money for the permit deposit of about $350.... so they are out 350.


So what happened to water heaters??? Too easy ??
Not challenging enough??


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

I have a good amount of water heaters steadily rolling in. I am still a OMS and know that I will be lucky to have another 15 years left before my back gives out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Grow steady ,don't worry about keeping the equipment moving every moment. Just focus on the jobs that you have. Time will bring new work if you are doing a good job. Bid jobs just a little bigger than the last one but not to big. Before you know it you will have a crew in the field and you will be in a office full time. You have to look at it long term like when your knee's give out will you still be in the game. If so you will need to be out of the field and in the office any way.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

It is a pain to grow. Gotta have work for the plumber and gotta have a plumber for the work.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

dhal22 said:


> It is a pain to grow. Gotta have work for the plumber and gotta have a plumber for the work.


Figure out how to balance that equation and you've got a leg up on a comfortable future.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

dhal22 said:


> It is a pain to grow. Gotta have work for the plumber and gotta have a plumber for the work.


Yep I started out by myself kinda enjoyed it but as the work grows so does the manpower. I'm up to seven total and if I bid everything that come in on invites I could easily double that number. You have to control growth or it will bury you.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

I've reached the phase of almost full time owner (we are at 10) and I like it. Many years of work is paying off.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

wyrickmech said:


> We have been on a growth pattern that seems to be increasing. New office and new to me equipment


Nice set of equipment, a question, would you consider a backhoe attachment to the skid steer instead of a separate mini excavator ? this way much cheaper and easier to transport, and switching them around is pretty quick and gives you about the same reach down....or why not a full size backhoe in 4 wheel drive?


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> Nice set of equipment, a question, would you consider a backhoe attachment to the skid steer instead of a separate mini excavator ? this way much cheaper and easier to transport, and switching them around is pretty quick and gives you about the same reach down....or why not a full size backhoe in 4 wheel drive?


I considered most of the options you have brought up. One the attachment option doesn't work that well when you are digging and installing at the same time. Full size backhoe does not get into tight spots as easily as a mini and cost more plus it is just as costly to move around. I have done jobs with backhoe's and jobs with mini,s the time you save makes a big difference. Also mini,s can move between most pipe's on a rough in where a backhoe would be limited.


----------

